# What Happened to Santiago?



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 16, 2013)

Just what the title says. I was interested to see an alternate 4E setting and adventure path, but I see no reference to it other than the AP page.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2013)

It's still being worked on.  The 4E Player's Guide exists, and we have a bunch of stuff written!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 17, 2013)

Just to echo what Morrus said, we're done writing through the 3rd module (of devils and virgins), and the Intro-pack will probably be through layout in the near future (to quote a popular MMO, soon (TM) ). We're just working on the Pathfinder versions as well (of which we started adventure 1 today). I posted a preview just this morning of our progress on that.  Hope that helps


----------



## raptor112 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the 4E player's guide available? Does it require a subscription to get the player's guide? And lastly, does it have tech/scifi Themes?


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, No, and No. 

You can find the player's guide for download here

Hopefully, soon, that will be joined by the campaign guide and the first module for the complete Intro Pack.

As to themes, if there is enough hype for them, I could brush off and spruce up some of the ones I was toying around with before deciding to cut them due to time constraints. For those familiar with the universe, think along the lines of Pioneer, Olympian, or Barrister.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm currently toying with the idea of a Kickstarter to increase the budget for this drastically.  Like,_ ton_s of gorgeous colour art.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 25, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I'm currently toying with the idea of a Kickstarter to increase the budget for this drastically.  Like,_ ton_s of gorgeous colour art.



I'm torn by this. Massive amounts of new and awesome art vs. having to work to get it 

In all seriousness, it's an awesome consideration.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2013)

The Campaign Guide is just as pretty as the Player's Guide.  I love it -- can't wait to get these out to everyone!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jan 31, 2013)

You can also look forward to the first adventure being equally mindblowing


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2013)

Campaign Guide and Player's Guide (4E) now available! See the subscribers area here or RPGNow/DTRPG! 

I'd link you but I'm on my phone!


----------

